# Alpha 7r2 back button focus, 1x AF-S, holding AF-C



## r0r5ch4ch (Apr 3, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I read in some amazon review that a guy is using the c3 button as follows:

Clicking c3 1 time = AF-S
Holding c3 = AF-C
Releasing c3 after holding = focus lock. 

I tried now many options, but how can I configure this? For me the AEL button would be OK too. But I don't understand how to make 1 click AF-S and holding af-c. 

Can someone help me. Out?? 
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 3, 2017)

I use the centre button with the toggle switch for back button focus and the C3 button for eye focus. 

So I can use back button with the lower part of my thumb and the eyefocus with the tip 

Works very well 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks snap for the feedback. I am still trying to find out how it is possible to make it like explained above... That would be the best possible configuration for me


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you figure it out ? 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi snap, so far sadly no. If I will find it out I will post it here. But another German forum explained that this is only possible with A mount lenses and the adapter. Then you can configure it like that. So far I am using the normal back button focusing. It would have been toooo good  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

